# DIY Bubble Cloner question.



## stunzeed (Feb 23, 2007)

I am about to attempt to build the Bubble cloner. What are some things that I can learn from any of your experience on building this or does it work exactly like he says? Also what did he use to hold down the airstones? Thanks all.

Stunzeed..eace:


----------



## Bubby (Feb 23, 2007)

My airstones are heavy enough to stay put. It's ok if they move around a little, because they're mixing the whole reservoir anyways. If I wanted them to stay in place, I'd silicon one of the airlines to the bottom of the reservoir, or maybe tie a weight to the airlines.
Make sure you can empty/fill your bubble cloner easily, this was a pain in the butt for me.


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 23, 2007)

Bubby said:
			
		

> My airstones are heavy enough to stay put. It's ok if they move around a little, because they're mixing the whole reservoir anyways. If I wanted them to stay in place, I'd silicon one of the airlines to the bottom of the reservoir, or maybe tie a weight to the airlines.
> Make sure you can empty/fill your bubble cloner easily, this was a pain in the butt for me.


 
Thank you Bubby. That is exactly the type of info I was looking for. Anyone Else??  Thanks.eace: 

Stunzeed..


----------



## SFC (Feb 23, 2007)

My advice would be to buy two tubs. Then while your chnging the water of one you can have a perfect fit for all of your youngins.  Or if you have a few extra denero's  you could just rig up another set of airstones in a second tub, switching water would be a breeze.  Hell, I think I am going to do that lol.  One other thing is the bubble wands are not all that great, they plug up over time, but they are easy to replace.


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 23, 2007)

The Star said:
			
		

> My advice would be to buy two tubs. Then while your chnging the water of one you can have a perfect fit for all of your youngins. Or if you have a few extra denero's you could just rig up another set of airstones in a second tub, switching water would be a breeze. Hell, I think I am going to do that lol. One other thing is the bubble wands are not all that great, they plug up over time, but they are easy to replace.


 
Thanks for your advice.

Stunzeed..eace:


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 25, 2007)

eace: Ok its built. I have my plants on a 20/4 light cycle. Can I put my bubble cloner in indirect HPS light? Also will the 20/4 affect them? Thanks.

Stunzeed..:48:


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 27, 2007)

Took some clones last night and all but 1 are looking excellent with the new cloner.


Stunzeed..:yay:


----------



## SFC (Feb 27, 2007)

Give the slow one time, Quite often over the first few days you will have some pretty drastic changes in individual clones, but they all usually come around.


----------



## highlife (Feb 27, 2007)

did the bubble cloner  30 out of 35  grew some awesome roots in about 10 to 14 days change water every 2 days  mass producer hell of a diy thanks


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 27, 2007)

Took 12 clones and 11 are looking fantastic.

Stunzeed..


----------



## manicure (Mar 3, 2007)

keep them covered for the first few days then take the cover off of the clones for an hour each day for a couple days then gradually increase the time as the days go by spritzing with water if the clones droop during the time the cover is off. this usually cuts down on the time it takes to root cuttings. one thing that i do is put 1 cap ful of superthrive per gallon in my bubbler. btw, i dont even use root hormone in my bubbler because the gel is not available in my area, but if you have it, by all means, use it.


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 4, 2007)

manicure said:
			
		

> keep them covered for the first few days then take the cover off of the clones for an hour each day for a couple days then gradually increase the time as the days go by spritzing with water if the clones droop during the time the cover is off. this usually cuts down on the time it takes to root cuttings. one thing that i do is put 1 cap ful of superthrive per gallon in my bubbler. btw, i dont even use root hormone in my bubbler because the gel is not available in my area, but if you have it, by all means, use it.


 
So are you saying that I should be using a dome on my bubble cloner? Also I am using superthrive but you think I should be using a rooting hormone? Thanks

Stunzeed..:headbang:


----------



## SFC (Mar 4, 2007)

If you hav egone thi slong without a cover stunzed forget about it. No need for rooting hormone either. How many days have you ad them in now?


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 4, 2007)

Ney Stun, Do you have any pics of how your cuttings are doing?


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 5, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Ney Stun, Do you have any pics of how your cuttings are doing?


 
Im off work tommorrow so I will post pics then. :guitar: 

Stunzeed..


----------

